# Bilder langziehen



## Aloa (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich versuch gerade ein Text/Bild auf eine neue Ebene zu kopieren, färben und langzuziehen.
Das lanziehen ist mein problem
Jetzt weiss ich ich nicht wie genau ich das machen kann. Ich möchte, dass das ungefähr so aussieht:Klick


----------



## Nino (21. Oktober 2005)

Meinst du den hervorgehobenen Text?


----------



## Aloa (21. Oktober 2005)

Der Text der mit dieser Orangen Farbe langgezogen wurde


----------



## SnowdogI (21. Oktober 2005)

markieren, dann edit > transform > free transform
langziehen und feddisch ^^


----------



## Aloa (21. Oktober 2005)

nein da vergößert man das nur. aber ich möchte das langziehen


----------



## McAce (21. Oktober 2005)

Schau in den Thread hier ist bestimmt das was du suchst

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials199415.html&highlight=pimp+ride


----------

